# Beasley/Chalmers for #2/#27



## thaKEAF

> Miami offered Michael Beasley for the second pick, and served up Mario Chalmers for the 27th selection.


:wtf:

http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2009/jun/27/griz-clippers-swap-fails/


----------



## Adam

Just wondering, would you guys have done #2 for Chalmers? I guess that's too much. But I wonder if Minnesota who took Rubio #5 and Flynn #6 would have rather had Chalmers with either of those picks.


----------



## thaKEAF

No way I would've did #2 for Chalmers but I would've been all over the original trade.


----------



## bball2223

mg: Memphis had a good draft, but damn.


----------



## croco

The '93 Heat said:


> Just wondering, would you guys have done #2 for Chalmers? I guess that's too much. But I wonder if Minnesota who took Rubio #5 and Flynn #6 would have rather had Chalmers with either of those picks.


Chalmers for #2 ? mg:


----------



## Adam

croco said:


> Chalmers for #2 ? mg:


lol, like I said, that's too much for Chalmers. I was just thinking out loud and coming to the question about Minnesota. I wonder if Chalmers would have been worth either the #5 or #6. I'd rather have Chalmers than Rubio.


----------



## GNG

http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sport...9/06/did-the-heat-offer-beasley-for-no-2.html



> The Heat on Saturday said it was the Grizzlies that contacted it and tried to trade the No. 2 pick for Michael Beasley, not the other way around. A Heat spokesman confirmed that it was the Grizzlies who made the overtures.
> 
> In addition, that same report in the Commercial Appeal said that the Heat offered starting point guard Mario Chalmers for the No. 27 pick. Again, a Heat spokesman quickly corrected that it was Memphis that attempted to peddle No. 27 pick for Chalmers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

The '93 Heat said:


> lol, like I said, that's too much for Chalmers. I was just thinking out loud and coming to the question about Minnesota. I wonder if Chalmers would have been worth either the #5 or #6. I'd rather have Chalmers than Rubio.


Chalmers probably would have been worth a 12-16 pick in this draft.

I'm a little confused as to why they decided to draft Thabeet at #2 instead of trade the pick for Beasley, though.


----------



## thaKEAF

Cinco de Mayo said:


> http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sport...9/06/did-the-heat-offer-beasley-for-no-2.html


Good.


----------



## UD40

Memphis would've robbed Miami in this deal. I was worried yesterday when I read that Miami offered Beas, but was relieved when it turned out to be Memphis who made the offer.


----------



## Kidd

I would've done that in a second. Beasley is still going to be a great player.


----------



## Smithian

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm a little confused as to why they decided to draft Thabeet at #2 instead of trade the pick for Beasley, though.


They tried.

Heat said no.


----------



## hroz

I gotta say I would have gone with Thabeet.

The guy is still really raw but is 7'3 and extremely athletic and agile.
The guy will be special. I think he will be better than Beasley.
Memphis should be happy to have him. 

Thabeet Mayo is a good start to a team. They need to trade gay for a scoring PF or a good up and coming PG.


----------



## Zuca

hroz said:


> I gotta say I would have gone with Thabeet.
> 
> The guy is still really raw but is 7'3 and extremely athletic and agile.
> The guy will be special. I think he will be better than Beasley.
> Memphis should be happy to have him.
> 
> Thabeet Mayo is a good start to a team. *They need to trade gay for a scoring PF* or a good up and coming PG.


Grizzlies will trade Q-Rich for Zach Randolph. (damn, they should've at least included Buckner in this trade)


----------



## hroz

yeah i know about the Q-Rich trade.

For Memphis's sake I hope they back out. Randolph's contract is just too big.
Adding Jaric to that would have been even better. Buckner's is an expiring Jaric is on 7mill a year for the next 2 years.


----------

